# b13 spoiler... get it off



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

(Yes, I searched heh)

This may be a silly question but I was looking around the trunk area and was wondering how do I get at the spoiler??? the connection points to the trunk are all coverd by bracing.
How do I get it off?

Thanks.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

the bolts for the spoiler are right on the trunk. Make sure you got another spoiler to replace it, or if you got some paint. Because where the spoiler used to be there will be scratches and stuff, all messed up on the paint.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Yes, but how does one get at those? the bolts are all covered by the trunk's bracing... are they not?


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

seriously... I wouldn't think it'd be too hard... I don't want to take a saw to it heh.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

If you look inside at the inside of the trunk lid some of the hole's on the bracing you should see some nut's, those are attached to the wing just loosen them and that should loosen the wing!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's held on by bolts inside the trunk. Why are you taking it off? Please tell me there's nothing big and/or aluminum going in its place.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

I just want to see how it looks without it... also if there were something to be put in it's place I'd get like a hatch wing to put off the back or a low drag wing... but that is not for a while... I'd want a kit before putting shit like that on there. heh.

Oh and if it was aluminium it would be black... because I have a black car.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

i just pulled up on my spoiler one day and it came undone from the bolts.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There's a much easier way to get rid of the spoiler. Get a rope, tie it to something nice and sturdy, and give it some gas.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

seryusly said:


> i just pulled up on my spoiler one day and it came undone from the bolts.


I found out that there was only one bolt per side for mine AND that it is stuck to the truck using that aweful foam tape stuff... the same as the side molding crap. It's IMPOSSIBLE to get off. I've tried a bunch of cleaners... bug & Tar off, engine gunk cleaners... GUH


----------

